# are either open or are closed with a spider



## Grilla!

quisiera saber el significado de SPIDER en la oración...contextualizado, es de un texto sobre filtración (metalurgia)


----------



## Grilla!

yo lo encontre como gancho pero no esoty segura si me sirve


----------



## Quetzali

¿Será algún tipo de filtro de tela o malla metálica?


----------



## HallePuppy

Ya se que se ha pasado mucho tiempo...pero "a spider" es una sarten de hierro. Es una palabra regional en areas de los Estados Unidos.  Tal vez le sea util en algun futuro.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's true that "spider" is a country term for a skillet, but the OP's question is still unresolved.


----------



## HallePuppy

Well, hello! Long time no see!

Well, I couldn't solve the whole problem, but maybe I can offer a guess: I think the spider may have been used as a doorstop. Since a rock was often used in that way, a heavy iron skillet might serve the same purpose. What think?


----------



## k-in-sc

It would have helped to know what the spider closed, but since the context is "filtración (metalurgia)," I don't think it was a door ...


----------



## HallePuppy

Oh.  I thought it was a door.  We need more context.


----------



## HallePuppy

Look what I just found! Maybe this has some relation to it.


L400 LWB Diff  

[edit] Spool

The internal spider gears of an open differential may also be welded together to create a locked axle; however, this method is not recommended as the welding process seriously compromises the metallurgical composition of the welded components, and can lead to failure of the unit under stress. If it is desirable to have a spooled axle, the better option is to install either a mini-spool, which uses the stock carrier and replaces only the internal components of the differential, similar in installation to the lunchbox locker, or a full spool which replaces the entire carrier assembly with a single machined piece. A full spool is perhaps the strongest means of locking an axle, but has no ability to differentiate wheel speeds whatsoever, putting high stress on all affected driveline components.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Locking_differential

And at the bottom of the page http://www.redspiders.com/product.cfm?tech_ID=2  it has
"...eMotion is perfectly suited for use with the Red Spider Revolver flow control valve and as such it is designated the eRED-FB."

So there has to be some sort of valve-type closure or something that is called a spider.

Learn a little something new every day!


----------



## k-in-sc

Hmm, I didn't think spider gears in a 4x4 differential had anything to do with filtration (a differential with the spider gears welded is called a Lincoln locker, by the way, after Lincoln welders), and Red Spider is a brand name for remote-control valves used in deep-sea oil and gas wells, not metallurgy. But unless the OP comes back, we may never know ...


----------



## rodelu2

A spider handle?
http://www.nolansupply.com/supermac.asp?supercategory=Milling+Machine+Accessories+-+Spider+Handles


----------



## k-in-sc

Thanks, that definitely seems like the best possibility so far.


----------

